# Shrimp and water flow?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wondering what the consensus on water flow is? My hob filter creates this strong downdraft in my 10gal. Should I find a less powerful filter or try to restrict the water flow a little?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What I do with HOB filters is I put some filter floss in and hang it down almost to the water line, this allows the flow to go down the floss into the tank and reduces the surge. Just keep it above the water because the shrimps like to climb up it and get into the HOB where they eat themselves silly on the bacteria in there


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to be concerned so I use an utensil hanger (see third pic in this thread for reference) to slow down some flow.

But since my 10G tank with an AC 50 is doing just fine even when shrimps are blown around, I am not as concerned now. Actually, in my new shrimp room, most of the 13G tanks get a AC 70, and that thing can create a lot of flow.

Also, another thing you can do is to add a sponge filter on the intake, that will slow down the flow too. But if the intake is not round then it might be a bit harder.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've seen a super little fix up online that solves this problem. A water bottle is all that's needed. Cut off the bottom first, keep the cut as straight as possible. Then cut the other end so the resulting tube is the same length as the outflow on the filter.

Then cut the big tube you have created along the length, so you can open it widely. Place it so that one long side is underneath the outflow and the other curves over the filter top, where it can be taped down, so it will stay on the filter's lid. 

Water hits the curve of the bottle and most of it is redirected sideways in two directions, vastly reducing the impact in one area. Does not impede the filter's functioning, so the filter doesn't have to work harder. It works really well and if I can find a link to the how-to pics I will post it. One of the neatest, simplest DIY mods I've seen.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, and fishfur, if you happen to find a video that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Found the picture. I would post here but do not have permission as it's private. If anyone is interested, search "aquarium filter bottle slow down flow" and it's on the fishlore site.

Now another question, is there anything from the pop or water bottle that would harm shrimp? Does the plastic leech anything after long use?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

According to what info I can find online, most plastics used in water bottles don't leach too much of anything unless the temperatures are high, at least 90F. At that temp, you get leaching of BPA and pthalates too. But at lower temps it does not appear to be a problem.
No guarantees, but people have been using pop bottles in tanks almost since they first appeared, without any big issues coming up.


----------

